# LTPV approved and collected > my experience



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my experience in case any wanted help on this.

So for me, I needed a visa on each visit to Singapore to see my in-laws, another benefit I saw from LTVP is facilitating looking for a job if I'm any lucky, so me and wife decided to go for LTVP application and applied August '16 ... we were married for more than 1 year that time and did not go for the pre-marriage LTVP assessment.

Applied online for small fee (SGD 30) in August and by December '16 we got the approval e-mail mentioning that I need to pay SGD 90 and "complete the formalities" by submitting a medical report and signing some forms to collect the card. I flew to Singapore last month, had my medical test done at Raffles @ T3 at changi (SGD 48.50) , collected after 3 working days and went on the next day for our appointment at ICA (which we had it set since December) , done submitting the documents and medical, and collected the card after one hour.

Now I can easily use the automated gates at any immigration checkpoint, which comes handy indeed , especially when arriving to Singapore after a long tiring flight

I see that the visa application was not that long for me, but I only got a one year pass, renewable.

Regards,


----------

